# Want to trip balls?



## Theeassassin (Apr 7, 2008)

YouTube - Locust Toybox - Miya + meine Bilder

this makes me trip when high, listen


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 8, 2008)

the video is shit, egnore that just listen


----------



## Clash990 (May 8, 2008)

music is sick.
who's it by?


----------



## Theeassassin (May 11, 2008)

locust toybox, genre is tripcore, hes from by town


----------

